# Buffalo Creek - Deckers loop (with dirt!)



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

First I want to thank the Colorado Dirt Roads blog for posting this great route. You can check them out here:

Colorado Dirt Road Randonneur: In search of that new route…

The Buffalo Creek - Deckers loop is a scenic 40 mile ride with a couple thousand feet of climbing in the foothills of the Rockies. It tops out around 8,000' in the Pike National Forest and crosses the Colorado Trail a couple times.

Here's the route which someone generously posted:
Buffalo Creek Deckers Loop in Pine, CO | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE

I'll save some bandwidth tonight and just post this one teaser photo. You can follow the photo link to see more of the ride photos. Definitely recommended!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7877741522/" title="CO Trail Crossing by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7877741522_4b133d53e5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CO Trail Crossing"></a>

The only drawback to this ride was that when I went in June, the temps climbed into the 90s. I had spare, frozen water bottles in my bag. And the ham & cheese sandwich from the c-store was salty enough to help keep my electrolytes up. Best off riding this one in spring or fall though. Enjoy!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

How many rattle snakes did you run into in June? Any?


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*This river closes at sunset (!)*

Didn't see any rattlers in June. Didn't know to look!

Here's a nice view of the river before the road turns to dirt:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7877737778/" title="Curve by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8439/7877737778_afcf612573_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Curve"></a>

You'll want to know more about resupply stops. There's a c-store with pre-made sandwiches, chips, drinks, and a nice couple that runs the place. Farther down is a coffee & ice cream shop. Last chance for supplies on the counter-clockwise route from Buffalo Creek:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7877731970/" title="Deckers, CO by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8297/7877731970_70910e0e6f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="576" alt="Deckers, CO"></a>

Sorry the pix aren't in order. Just a smattering to whet your appetite. The scenery is subtle and scenic:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7877729000/" title="Goes Up In Smoke by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7877729000_f3214ac469_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Goes Up In Smoke"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7877734040/" title="River from the handlebars by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8440/7877734040_569b3f25b2_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="River from the handlebars"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7877739344/" title="This River Closes At Sunset by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8424/7877739344_14c1315951_b.jpg" width="1024" height="576" alt="This River Closes At Sunset"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7877743294/" title="Globe by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7877743294_81b6150d9a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Globe"></a>


----------



## jayfree (Apr 10, 2007)

What size/kind of tire did you use?
How gnarly was that steep descent on dirt?
Any bad washboard ?
I've often thought of the ride since familiar w it from driving it- but no bail out and poor re-supply options. Good to hear its do-able


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been using 33mm Jack Brown tires on my blue bike for a few years now and really like them. They're equally adept at urban potholes & railroad tracks as well as dirt roads and heavy load hauling.

The large climb and descent is on pavement south of Buffalo Creek. So no dirt to worry about there. The dirt road along the S. Platte River hugs the shoreline, so grades are mild. There are some sections with washboard. Sometimes I rode near the middle to avoid the worst. Other times near the edge but it was gravelly. It goes hand-in-hand with unpaved routes. That said, 'roadies' using high pressure 25mm tires would enjoy it less. Next time I'll probably try the route on my green bike with the 28mm Roly tires.

With food and drinks in Buffalo Creek and Deckers, nourishment shouldn't be an issue. I have two small kids at home and am woefully out of shape. So on a day with temps rising into the 90s, I was taxed by the end. But on a milder day I'd encourage any eager rider to give it a go. And there's no dealing with the crowds up on I-70...


----------

